# Sourdough In Texas



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 22, 2022)

Took my starter to Texas with us. Made a loaf at my sisters.

Cooling now.








My sister is like lets cut it....Too hot still

OUI


----------



## tbern (Aug 22, 2022)

looks delicious!!  makes me very hungry for homemade bread right now!


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 22, 2022)

just need some herbed vinegar and oil and a chair for me!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh man! Bring on the butter.
Jim


----------



## negolien (Aug 22, 2022)

nice


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh yes! Butter and I’d be ecstatic! That looks so good I can smell it!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice loaf and welcome to Texas


----------



## LoydB (Aug 23, 2022)

Welcome to Texas, looks great!


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 23, 2022)

Have sourdough, will travel!! Looks fabulous! 

By the way, IN is not that far from KY if you want to drop by and bake another loaf on your way home!! LOL


----------

